# Red woodburl pill box



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This one is for our senior members who have to take pills every day. The top is red wood burl. The body is lace wood. I finished it with laquer that was sprayed on. This box is ment to hold a week supply of your pills. I had a choice as to which side would be the out side of the lid. Because the under side had some cracks I decided to make that the inside of the lid. Nature made this lid totally unique.


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

That is so beautiful. Where did you find the wood?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

barbsbus said:


> That is so beautiful. Where did you find the wood?


 My wife bought it on ebay for a Christmas presant. I asked for burl wood this year and this is some of what I got. Glad you like it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Those are very nice! I guess that You gave Me an idea on getting wood! Keep up the Great work!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

dutchman 46 said:


> Those are very nice! I guess that You gave Me an idea on getting wood! Keep up the Great work!


 The wife and daughter have gotten me some nice wood from ebay over the years. It is not cheep, but you get to see what you are buying.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I'll tell My Wife and Daughter about it


----------



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

Very beautiful. That just might be an inspiration for a gift project for my wife.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Go for it. Remember that each piece of wood is totally unique. So she will have a one of a kind,what ever you build.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

sure beats those plastic ones for beauty! Cool concept.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done John, very well done. I like what you have done with several special wood types.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Very nice job on the pill box  and I'm sorry you need a pill box, my BOSS has a plastic one and takes a hand full each day I ask her all the time what are you taking today, ups or downs, so many people take pills now days for me I only take one now and then, I just don't feel I need to by the doc a new car every year I think we are turning into pill poppers  O what we do 30 to 40 years ago.. must be a hang over thing from the 60's..

========



vikingcraftsman said:


> This one is for our senior members who have to take pills every day. The top is red wood burl. The body is lace wood. I finished it with laquer that was sprayed on. This box is ment to hold a week supply of your pills. I had a choice as to which side would be the out side of the lid. Because the under side had some cracks I decided to make that the inside of the lid. Nature made this lid totally unique.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

One doctor told me it is not now that your blood pressure is a major problem. But because you are controlling it now when in your late 70's the ware and tear on you arteries will be so much less.


----------



## Funwitwood (Sep 8, 2011)

The box is great and the top is extra special. Burl wood on eBay! That's an eye opener.


----------

